# Germany July 2013



## Roadhogg (Oct 6, 2012)

Ferry is booked for our summer trip to Germany.
We arrive in Roscoff on 20th July & have 22 sleeps until we depart from Cherbourg, although not ideal for where we want to go it maximises or stay as the ferries from Rosslare alternate between Roscoff & Cherbourg.
The main part of the trip for us will begin at the Rhine Falls, onto Fussen then up the romantic road to Wurzburg, across to Koblenz & down the Mossel to Luxembourg where we will spend a few days before heading back across France.
Now I have not booked anything as regards overnight stopovers anywhere along the route as I am hoping to get plenty of advice from you all regarding places to see & stay. There will be just the 2 of us 52 years old who have no objection to staying at Stellplatz etc.
The main reason for this post is the journey from Roscoff to Rhine falls.
We have been up & down France several times on the bike mainly on motorways so have not really sampled rural France.
Is 22 nights enough for us to go via the scenic route or do we need to spend a couple of days on the motorway & if so which is the best route to take.
Via Michelin says the most direct route is 701 miles.
Roscoff to Strasburg is 645 miles then 101miles to Rhine Falls, would it be worth going this way to see a bit of the Black Forest.
Roscoff to Geneva is 656 miles then 202 to Rhine Falls would this be the way to go.
All of these routes are via Paris ( been there several times so have no interest in stopping off) so the first part of the journey would be the same.
Thanks in advance for your help, I am sure wee will have plenty more questions before we go.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Roadhogg said:


> Ferry is booked for our summer trip to Germany.
> We arrive in Roscoff on 20th July & have 22 sleeps until we depart from Cherbourg, although not ideal for where we want to go it maximises or stay as the ferries from Rosslare alternate between Roscoff & Cherbourg.
> The main part of the trip for us will begin at the Rhine Falls, onto Fussen then up the romantic road to Wurzburg, across to Koblenz & down the Mossel to Luxembourg where we will spend a few days before heading back across France.
> Now I have not booked anything as regards overnight stopovers anywhere along the route as I am hoping to get plenty of advice from you all regarding places to see & stay. There will be just the 2 of us 52 years old who have no objection to staying at Stellplatz etc.
> ...


Have a great trip. Though you have posted it in the computer help section rather than the Germany Touring!.

TM


----------



## Roadhogg (Oct 6, 2012)

Actually i could do with a bit of computer help as I had no idea how to post it in the correct section.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi John,

Can't comment on the route but to start you off, you can park overnight for a small fee at the Rheinfalls....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3015

..and theres a handy stellplatz at Fussen within walking distance of the town and just up the road from Neuschwanstein....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=872

..if you don't want to walk to the castle then there is daytime only parking close by....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=187

There are plenty of other stoppovers in the database for the Mosel and Romantischestrasse as well.

That should start things off, have a great trip.

Pete


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Rhine falls? do you need to buy a Swiss sticker (?) 

tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Rhine falls? do you need to buy a Swiss sticker (?)
> 
> tony


No, as long as you don't hit the motorway and are under 3500kg.

If you're over 3500kg then yes, you'll need to pay a Heavy vehicle tax for the duration you are actually in Switzerland.

It's well documented on here.

Pete


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh [email protected], 5300kg, expensive excursion

tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Its only just over the German border, might be worth a risk, but It's your call.

:roll: 

Pete


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

How close could I get and park, then use the scooter 

tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Not sure, you'll have to check streetview. The nearest German town looks like Jestetten which is about 3kms away, or maybe park up near the border.

BTW you can pay for the Rheinfalls carpark in €uros or Sfr's.

Pete


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Cheers Pete, I do appreciate the info, better dial up Google Earth and zoom in and find somewhere. We'll be heading that way after the Tour de France has left the Alps.  

tony


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Rhine Falls*

Here's hoping you don't arrive at the Rhine Falls at the same time as the BUSLOADS of "nouveau riche" Indian tourists!

Viv


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Rhine Falls*

Here's hoping you don't arrive at the Rhine Falls at the same time as the BUSLOADS of "nouveau riche" Indian tourists!

Viv


----------

